# what is the best games to play to bond with yr dog



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

just interested if anyone has a game that you can bond with your dog more. :gsdhead::doggieplayball:aw: zolas mam ursula


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think anything you do with your dog builds a bond, from walks, training, playing with toys, to just snuggling. All of those things build bond and trust


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Shade said:


> I think anything you do with your dog builds a bond, from walks, training, playing with toys, to just snuggling. All of those things build bond and trust


My husband thinks a good play fight is really good,he has always fought with Zola since she was a pup,,but the funny thing is ,she will only fight with him,if I get on the floor to fight ,she just licks me...strange


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I always played hide the toy with Jonas he loves that game.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> I always played hide the toy with Jonas he loves that game.


Check my husbands thread ..Nose games..........does Jonas always find ?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Safzola said:


> Check my husbands thread ..Nose games..........does Jonas always find ?


 Yes he always finds it.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

And rough fighting ? what do you think ?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I usually dont do that. I think it makes the dog feel its ok to mouth and paw you, and usually that ends up in someone getting acidently hurt. But that is just my thoughts I am sure it works for others.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

For my Sting, to build the bond, it is tug. I do it a little different, since he loves to pounce and grab. So I use 2 tugs hooked to leashes. He waits on the down/stay - while I walk out with both tugs - when I give the okay - I scoot one tug on the ground - he lunges for it - I pull - he pulls - after a bit I let go and grab the other -he drops his tug, and grabs that one - and so on. It is great exercise especially in winter. The important part is that after a longer struggle, that I give up and walk away, then turn and praise him - he has won and brings both tugs - he gets a treat when he gives the tugs back. I use the game as a reward after his daily obedience session. It has helped to forge a bond and for him to concentrate and ignore distractions, it has also helped his recall.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tug, tracking and just training builds the bond for me. Also asking the dog to do something s/he clearly doesn't want to do and working through it will grow the relationship.


----------

